# ID Miniscule Cattleya Flowers



## Phyrex (Jun 20, 2008)

I was in a store a while back and I saw a plant in what I think was a 4" pot. It had p-bulbs like catts but the flowers were so tiny, less than an inch across and the plant was full with them. These grew from a small branching spike from a bifoliate p-bulb. Does anyone know what this is? They were soo pretty. I made a picture with my phone so the quality is not that good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2008)

That looks like a Dendrobium to me, but I don't know which one, or whether a hybrid (probably) or a species.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> That looks like a Dendrobium to me, but I don't know which one, or whether a hybrid (probably) or a species.


I agree with Dot.


----------



## Roy (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a look at this plant a few times and the looks like an Encyclia to me. I cant recall a Dend looking like that.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 20, 2008)

I too agree with Dot...it looks like a Dend to me as well.


----------



## neo-guy (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it's an epicatt. It would be best to get a close up pic of the flower to be sure. Possibly a Enc. alatum hybrid with a Cattleya.
Peter


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought dendrob also.


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2008)

neo-guy said:


> I think it's an epicatt. It would be best to get a close up pic of the flower to be sure. Possibly a Enc. alatum hybrid with a Cattleya.
> Peter



I agree with the Epicatt thought, I cant find a Dend with bulbs like this one nor the flowering habit.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 22, 2008)

It could be Laelia lundii crossed with a floriferous catt on the small side… It’s hard to say without the close-up everyone wants, but I see lundii’s shape and veining there, and adding a catt would make its little bifoliate leaves wider. Kind of fun to speculate about these things, but frustrating to not have an answer! (Not that frustrating in the scheme of things of course.)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 22, 2008)

I can see why some have suggested Dendrobium, but I think the Epicatt hybrid suggestions are more on track. I see Guarianthe-type Cattleya in the shape (skinneri, bowringiana, aurantica), and that works for the floriferousness and bifoliate habit. A cross with Encyclia could bring the size down, keep the floriferousness and works for the plant habit too. If it isn't a primary hybrid the possibilities include some Brassavola or small Laelia background, and more. Without a much clearer picture and some good luck finding the right comparison pics you aren't likely to get a precise ID, but if you want something similar look at Epicattleya and Epilaelia types, especially Guaricyclia (in the new terminology).


----------



## Ellen (Jun 23, 2008)

If I read the tag correctly and the store was charging $82 for the plant, it had better come with an ID! Why not just call the store and ask what it is?


----------



## cwt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive read this post a few times now and I finally came to the conclusion the plant in question is in my mind deffinately an orchid.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm still betting nobile type dendrobium.


----------



## Roy (Jun 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm still betting nobile type dendrobium.



Yea "besseae hybrid"oke:


----------



## cwt (Jun 24, 2008)

How can it be a besseae hybrid? They only flower in books, not in shops.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2008)

cwt said:


> How can it be a besseae hybrid? They only flower in books, not in shops.


No, they flower on living room floors too! :crazy:


----------



## cwt (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, someday I must see that. a swamplike living room floor. Coooool. Must ask Orchidfrank to bring me one next week, must try it.


----------

